# Sub-Contractors Wanted-South Shore MA



## G.McNeill&Son (Nov 19, 2009)

Snow Management Sub-Contractors Needed

We’ll established General Contracting & Snow Management Company seeking experienced, dependable and hard working sub-contractors that consider themselves the best of the best and are available 24/7… We have been offering complete snow management services for commercial, industrial & retail properties for over 40+ years, your guaranteed to get paid!!
Only qualified sub-contractors wanted with insurances, licensing & well maintained equipment. A lot of Potential to grow your snow business.

Services include but not limited too- Plowing, Shoveling, De-Icing and/or Snow Removal
All commercial sites to be bid on per/inch- Norwood, Walpole, Roxbury, Quincy, Braintree, Natick, Framingham, Plymouth & more coming in.
Snow Response Plans & Snow Maps will be supplied by contractor, tailored for each site
Respond to ad with Snow Mang. Sub in the subject line. 
Let’s make this a very profitable season!!!!
Thank You

******We also have several other positions available on an hourly rate, including plow & equipment operators with & without your own equipment & several shoveling positions. More than enough hours per event & very competitive pay scale…….


----------



## brfootball45 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have two tri axles available for hire in the winter to haul snow call me 508-802-1930 located on south shore


----------



## NSM (Feb 8, 2013)

Responded via email.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a Saltdogg SHPE 6000 that has been lightly used- equipped with an LS2 pre-wet system. Almost 12k new, asking $5,500. Also have a 2000 Kodiak 7500 with hydraulic dump flatbed, 3126 Cat, 12k lb. rugby winch (front mounted), 4 door crew cab, 27,900 GVRW, hydraulic brakes. Truck only has 36,000 miles, make an offer. Text 734-255-five003 for pics. 

-Justin


----------

